# removing the fuel injectors 1984 1.8L CIS



## wrillc (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't get my fuel injectors out. Manual says they just pull out. I've tugged, I've pulled, I've yanked - no luck. I've even tried a wrench and the injector just spins around in the sheath. Only luck I did have was on port # 1, it must have been frozen to the sheath as everything came out all at once. Needed to tap out the injector from the sheath. Then I found a hard plastic O-ring. Nev saw one of those before! Any ideas how you gt your injectors out to replace with new ones?
Thanks
John


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

make life a little easier on your self... obviously your very new to CIS. go to either germanautoparts.com (in their tools section) or on the eBay store "mk1 Autohaus" (again tool section) and purchase a CIS injector puller... best $10 you will ever spend.
From the sounds of it, your injector O-rings have hardened and that is why your having issues pulling the injectors. Buy these also while your at it, maybe new injector cups while your at it. They both can be purchased quite inexpensively from germanautoparts.com.
edit.. oh, and do NOT pull them by the lines. IF you have to manually pull on somthing, pull from the nut on the end of the line or the hex of the injector itself. If you pull on the line, more often than not you'll damage the line.


_Modified by Southcross at 6:27 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## wrillc (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (Southcross)*

Thanks. Not opposed to spending a bit to do it right. I knew what I was doing waNOT right. Amazing, the manual said how EASY it was to just pull them out!
Thanks again.
John


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (wrillc)*

removal is actually easily deceiving... pulling them "straight out" without tugging on the lines is the trick. What might help a little with hardened Orings is maybe saturate the cup-to-injector gap with maybe WD40 or some other oil based fluid that will evaporate. The tool makes it very easy to pull on them, all you need is a giant screwdriver to stick in the tool and pry against the valve cover.
worse case, I've done this with my GTI as someone "glued" in the injectors, I unscrewed the cups out of the head.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: removing the fuel injectors 1984 1.8L CIS (wrillc)*

An '84 Cab in Glendale, AZ?!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Ditto on the puller tool; it works great. If you'd rather not wait the week it'll take for a German Auto Parts order to get to AZ, you're welcome to borrow my injector puller tool.


----------

